# 2.8kW fan assisted oven, how to supply it?



## JoeDonnelly1 (Apr 21, 2012)

50% overload sorry not diversity


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Joe- are you legally allowed to work wiring this equipment if you are only an apprentice?


----------



## JoeDonnelly1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok then, in theory does this work?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

JoeDonnelly1 said:


> Ok then, in theory does this work?


What do your supervisors say?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd just have some haggis and glenlivet and call it a day


----------



## WarrenG (Apr 25, 2012)

Joe you need to refer to the 17th Edition Amd 1 Onsite Guide for Diversity factors, cable sizing etc. 

Cookers should be supplied on their own dedicated circuit, not off any ring mains.


----------

